# Best Liver Supplement



## G3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought Primordial Performance Liver Juice was supposed to be the best but now that they are out of business, do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally, I have great results from LIV52DS. you can get it from AMAZON.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer TUDCA, I have tried a bunch including Liver Juice,Liv52 etc.  The quality of TUDCA was reflected in the blood work, AST, ALT were on the money. JMO


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 22, 2013)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> I prefer TUDCA, I have tried a bunch including Liver Juice,Liv52 etc.  The quality of TUDCA was reflected in the blood work, AST, ALT were on the money. JMO



I have to agree here. I also stand by tudca as my blood work has shown huge improvements when i started taking it vs the other liver care products i was taking. I do still us liv 52 while on tudca tho. My 2 cents


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting^^^ My levels have never once gotten outside of acceptable range on LIV52DS even while taking orals, such as SDMZ 2.0 or Anavar. Anyway, good info here for you.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Interesting^^^ My levels have never once gotten outside of acceptable range on LIV52DS even while taking orals, such as SDMZ 2.0 or Anavar. Anyway, good info here for you.



Ive never tried the liv 52 ds tho, so that could make the difference. The american version on liv 52/livercare is different then the europe/india version of liv 52/liv 52ds that you are taking (little white bottles with green tops). The american version doesnt have the same ingridents as the others. So the stuff your getting is better and probably just as good as tudca. I just never taken it therefore no bloods to confirm.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> Ive never tried the liv 52 ds tho, so that could make the difference. The american version on liv 52/livercare is different then the europe/india version of liv 52/liv 52ds that you are taking (little white bottles with green tops). The american version doesnt have the same ingridents as the others. So the stuff your getting is better and probably just as good as tudca. I just never taken it therefore no bloods to confirm.




That's interesting, but doesn't surprise that the American version is less than on par with other versions made elsewhere. I order mine from India, they take a very long time to get here and are very inexpensive, maybe 5 bucks each so I make sure to order multiple bottles.


----------



## wren (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmmm...I was looking at Liv52 and noticed it doesn't have silymarin which is thought to be the component in milk thistle that gives it its' hepatoprotective properties, but had heard so many good things about it that I was planning on going with Liv52 with a milk thistle kicker, but may decide to pick up some Tudca to cover all the bases.

I just hate having to make the pills, takes such a bloody long time.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 22, 2013)

wren said:


> Hmmm...I was looking at Liv52 and noticed it doesn't have silymarin which is thought to be the component in milk thistle that gives it its' hepatoprotective properties, but had heard so many good things about it that I was planning on going with Liv52 with a milk thistle kicker, but may decide to pick up some Tudca to cover all the bases.
> 
> I just hate having to make the pills, takes such a bloody long time.



A lot of places sell capped tudca brotha.


----------



## wren (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmmm...a good point, but the price difference is pretty amazing.  20 dollars more expensive to buy the precapped ones.  Eh, convenience charge, I suppose.  I do a lot of capping of my own supp blends so it wouldn't a huge deal to add another!


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 23, 2013)

I LIVE on this stuff:


----------



## G3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 23, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Primaforce Pro Liver For Cheap! cheap and effective but def agree above Cycle support by Ironmags is tops!


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 23, 2013)

For liver support and estrogen control!!

Orbit Nutrition - Buy DS Triazole Extremely Cheap


----------



## PitbullRescue (Feb 27, 2013)

TUDCA bar none

It is a bit pricey though...


----------



## wren (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, ended up grabbin 10g of TUDCA from a wholesaler.  It was easier to cap than any supplement I've ever worked with, definitely worth the price difference, since it only took about 15 minutes to make the lot  into 250mg pills.


----------



## BigB77774 (Mar 2, 2013)

NAC Does the trick and its cheap too.


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

N2Guard is nice


----------



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

I will have to check out the tudca, I have always just used milk thistle, nac, liv52, etc....


----------



## SlowBurn (Mar 12, 2013)

I have always used Liv52.  Where can I find TUDCA?


----------



## StanG (Mar 12, 2013)

NAC and UDCA.


----------

